# look what i made with knifty knitter



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

here is the link for some pics of my dog niko modeling some clothes i made for him and makayla. it also shows some sweaters i made with the knifty knitter. some are for him and some are for makayla. the tiny ones are makaylas because she is so tiny. i am not by any means very good at any of this so please be kind. lol. http://s109.photobucket.com/albums/n41/Melonysangel/


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I think they look great..congrats! I tried to make a sweater for our soon to be addition and I had to crochet it. I'm dying to go to town to buy and try the knifty knitter!


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

they look good to me. did you sew the other outfits? poor little thing was wore out after all that modeling. hehe. are those your boys? they are so cute.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

awwww theyre great!!! 
I cant wait to get a knifty knitter ,yself


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

yeah i sewn the other outfits. the 2 boys in the picture are mine the oldest is 19 months and his name is bailyn and my youngest is 12 weeks old and his name is kylen. i am not very good at the sewing yet but i am still working on it. and poor little niko was so discusted with me by the time i was done. lol.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Very cute Good Job


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

thank you. i think eevryone should get one. i evn mad a sweater for my 95 lb pitbull mastiff mix pheonix with the large yellow loom. it was easy but took about 6 hours to do. lol.


----------



## LuvMyPrecious (May 23, 2006)

You did a really good job on those. Very cute.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

thank you.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Oooh very nice! here are the ones I made last year!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

i know i love the first one. i havent figured out to do the hood quite yet. but i am working on it. i am going to try and make a hat for him next.


----------



## ChihuahuaMommie (Jan 3, 2008)

I have never heard of a knifty knitter, but they what ever it is it looks like it does a great job...  I make little sweaters and harnesses with my sewing machine, maybe I will have to try the knifty knitter.  Great job!


----------



## ChihuahuaMommie (Jan 3, 2008)

I just looked on line and it shows so many different sets...just curious, which one did you use to make your cute little sweaters?
Thank you


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Prosephone said:


> Oooh very nice! here are the ones I made last year!



wow, those are amazing!"!!!!!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I just used the blue circle loom for my sweaters.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

I am soooo getting one of these looms sometime soon lol


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

_chihuahuamommie_ the knifty knitter that i got was at walmart it comes in the set. they are so easy. i cannt knit or crochet or anything and i could do this. it is great.


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

Great Job they are very good!!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

awww thank you


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

nice job!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks still learning though. i am trying to make clothes to fit makayla now. not an easy task i might add. she is so tiny. the sweaters i made with my knifty knitter do fit her though. i used the small orange flower loom.


----------



## sassy's mom (Jan 20, 2008)

OMG! those sweaters are so cute your babys look so adorable =)


----------



## sassy's mom (Jan 20, 2008)

*Adorable!!*

yOUR BABY'S LOOK SO CUTE IN THOSE SWEATERS!! :angel13:


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

omg sassysmom your little chocolate chi is gorgous.


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Very colorful and creative.Please dont be hard on yourself.I wish I had your talent,


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

awwww thanks. i am still learning. i think im going to take a sewing class soi can learn to make clothes a little better. lol.


----------

